# Whale Bone



## rd_ab_penman (Jun 11, 2007)

Finally got pictures to copy to my post thanks to help from fellow pen turners!! Have a look and give me you coments for improvement. Are the pictures too big or too small? I resized to medium.


----------



## gerryr (Jun 11, 2007)

Tell us about the material.  It looks fossilized.


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Jun 11, 2007)

Found a large piece of whale bone on a beach in the Queen Charolett Islands in Brithish Columbia. It's not fossilized. It is actual bone and turns and finishes a lot like deer antler but is a lot harder. 

Les

Whats YOUR Carbon Footprint?


----------



## CSue (Jun 11, 2007)

It's a beautiful pen! 
The pictures in the post look a bit small (more 'thumbnail' size.)  But the size it opens up to when you click on it is more than adequate.

Nice work!


----------



## gketell (Jun 11, 2007)

Very nice pen!   What kit is that?
GK


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Jun 11, 2007)

For those of you who might be curious as to what the whale bone I made my pens from looks like, I just posted in my album. The first pen is a Gold Flat Top Floral Half Twist Ballpoint and the second on is a Gold RT Euro Ballpoint.

Les

What is YOUR Carbon Footprint?


----------



## johncrane (Jun 11, 2007)

Great work Les!![]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 11, 2007)

Interesting effect with that material. And definately unique. Good work. And your photos are fine.


----------



## Stevej72 (Jun 11, 2007)

Les, I think the photo size is good.  You did a great job on the pens.


----------



## Scott (Jun 11, 2007)

Nice find on that bone, Les!  That pen is a stunner!

Scott.


----------



## CaptG (Jun 11, 2007)

Wonderfull looking pens.  Too bad lake Michigan does not have whales, or I would be doing more beach combing.[]


----------



## Hiram33 (Jun 11, 2007)

love the pens andpictures two superwork


----------



## splinter99 (Jun 11, 2007)

Man..What a great find..beautiful pen


----------



## huntersilver (Jun 11, 2007)

Nice looking pen, interesting material[]


----------



## rovercat (Jun 11, 2007)

Very nice work. I like it better than Antler


----------



## chigdon (Jun 12, 2007)

Beautiful.  I am jealous.


----------

